# Suggestions internalizing difficult(for me) intervals



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I am attempting to internalize and be able to sing every interval in the 12 note octave. I am puzzled as to why tritones, especially when I go down a tritone as opposed to up, seem to fall in some zone where it ends up being like a 5th or a 4th, like some quarter tone-ish thing. Also, minor and major sixths, though I know the difference in feel very well, seem to land on some pitch in between even when going up if I don't concentrate really hard. 7ths and all other intervals are no problem, though minor and major thirds sometimes trick me in certain contexts.

So, this is also a question of ear training and singing. I want to be able to do it closer to how an instrument would. I want to be able to hear the tone rows in my head with greater agility and not losing my place.


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

then just keep practicing, how many years have you been singing? exactly.


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

Keep practicing. Find some way to get the interval into your head, just like you would any other interval. But I do agree that downward tritones are difficult.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

chee_zee said:


> then just keep practicing, how many years have you been singing? exactly.


Hard question to answer. Thinking about these intervals, I just started.


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

I know for me I always associate interval training with actual tunes. an ascending M6 is 'way up' from somewhere over the rainbow (way up high, do la sol). descending minor 6th is from a piano piece I wrote, ascending M7 from a prog rock piece I wrote. m2 is from a bluesy tune from the trigun anime. M3 and tritones are from shawn lane's crazy augmented and stretchy stuff (to me major thirds are dissonant because of all that lol). ascending minor 3rds are from a fugue prelude I wrote for organ. ascending 5ths are from yasunori mitsuda's time's scar, as well as ascending p4. I just know descending p4 from singing 'do sol' so much. I don't have anything for m7 yet so if I hear an interval I don't know it's probably that (works 90 percent of the time). octaves are also somewhere over the rainbow. from there you just need a bit of practice reversing things, if I can easily associate and identify desceding m6 from my piano work, then with a bit of practice I should be able to identify ascending ones as well. just takes time man, no wrong way to do it really.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

m7 is the Star Trek tune for me. The trouble is going down these intervals like I said.


----------



## chee_zee (Aug 16, 2010)

same thing for me, I've just slowly been getting better at reversing themes. just write tunes with specific intervals as the motif, try writing a tune with plenty o descending tritones.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Thanks for your response chee_zee. I'm experimenting writing all sorts of things, and its probably good to reference your own pieces to help you with intervals.


----------

